# Joes Jump Farm... The sickness has begun.



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Welcome to my next project. I am on a mission to build the sickest DJ's in Norcal. This is all going down on my homeboys private property deep in the orchards of Gnarcal. The soil we are useing to build the jumps, is the most valuable dirt in the world. It makes the perfect DJ's.
I started 6 days ago, from scratch, and this is where we are sitting now. Normaly, it would take me 2 months to get this far, but thanks to fulltime access to a backhoe, we are building at an insane pace. The jump farm will always remain a secret location, and it will be invitation only.




Meet Joe. Without him, none of this would be possible.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

The entrance will be a 12 feet tall, 20 feet long, steel platform, that drops 6 feet into a 6 feet tall dirt landing, that goes into the first set. Not only does Joe farm jumps, but he is also a welder, and a metal worker.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

OMG!!! Thats so sick!!!... Nice to know there are places like this around... my local area just got torn down for the second time in the past 2 weeks... sigh...


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

What you see in the pictures is less than a fourth of what we will be building, in the next few weeks. From hips, rollers, wall rides, big dubs, and everything you could imagine, we will incorperate it all into Joes Jump Farm.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man that is sweet......


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Frank is the gaurd dog of the trails. He is always chained to the DJ's, so don't even think about trying to pull a fast one. He is trained to rip the balls off of anyone who is not suposed to be there. He lives off of a diet of beer and bees. We are consuming an insane amount of beer while building this place.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

If you haven't seen my DJ video, Check it out on RogueMTB.com.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

haha, thats sick...man, this summer and next is going to be an identical story here in e-town...except we got about 2 acres to farm our ****, and we have permanent access to the backhoe/front end loader...and the excess of dirt is going to be insane...we are building a house on my acreage nearby and we are digging the basement startign as soon as the ground thaws

that place is soo sick, and its good to hear of some people building...it is rather dead here in the snow


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Rubbins racin.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh my god. That looks unbelievable.


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

always when i think ur out of town.. you have another post. lets go up 32 tomororw


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

snowforner15 said:


> always when i think ur out of town.. you have another post. lets go up 32 tomororw


I'll be farming jumps for the next month.


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

if u guys want any help get atme


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

that's fycking sick. driving the kawasaki up the dj's to tilt the beer back is totally the way to go.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

busting out the soco, must be some intense digging.


----------



## albino rhino (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm down for helpin with the diggin too, I'm not too far from where you are.


----------



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

Mother of all that is holy. I have seen the glory land...and it is good. Outstanding work fellaz! I offer my sister for a one day invitation. :thumbsup:


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Frank,

I puked in my mouth.


Sincerely,
-pdizzle


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Straight up pimp sh!t. The drop in will be fyckin sick.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Zach, Joe looks a little like Johnny Knoxville of "Jackass" fame...not a slam, just an honest observation. 

As always, the jumps you guys build look like some freaking engineers and professional construction crews made them.

Joe's Farm?...what's Joe grow on his farm?...other than PBR empties.


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

OMf'inG, sickest! You guys have your sh!t wrapped!


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

that 90 degree hip is unbelievable...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

[Borat] Nice! [\Borat]


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

beautiful...

are you bringing in the soil from somewhere else or digging out of somewhere near by?


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

i am at a loss of words. seriously some of the nicest jumps i have ever seen zach.


----------



## RadChad (Jul 12, 2005)

TNC said:


> Zach, Joe looks a little like Johnny Knoxville of "Jackass" fame...not a slam, just an honest observation.
> 
> As always, the jumps you guys build look like some freaking engineers and professional construction crews made them.
> 
> Joe's Farm?...what's Joe grow on his farm?...other than PBR empties.


We are jump farmers, we are enginees, we are a professional consstruction crew. We grow jumps.


----------



## Fillmoe Slim (Oct 23, 2005)

my keyboards freekin ruined! I just drooled uncontrollably at the sight of those creations. Sick!


----------



## Gman (Mar 31, 2005)

zachdank said:


> I'll be farming jumps for the next month.


what do you do for income? would be nice to be able to take off a month to build jumps and ride bikes


----------



## Uber (Sep 26, 2006)

One word: REEEEEESPEEEEECT!!!

WOW, this looks crazy! 
Ofcourse, nothing could be done without beer


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Gman said:


> what do you do for income? would be nice to be able to take off a month to build jumps and ride bikes


Full time college student right now.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Which begs another question, Zach...what's your field or major...besides the obvious riding, dirt jump building, and PBR skills?


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> beautiful...
> 
> are you bringing in the soil from somewhere else or digging out of somewhere near by?


I puke the soil. It's sick. I'm headed to the jump farm right now.


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

waztahfyuxk! the dream of every DJ'er. private land, backhoe, prime dirt. those jumps look sick.


----------



## hunt27 (Sep 20, 2005)

Aliens Can See That Huge Sattelite You Built From Outer Space!!!


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

just rediculous, i dotn even know what to say other then, if i lived in ur area, i would help u buidl everyday i could just to come take pics of thta place, an dmaybe try the jumps. that dirt looks sooo key for perfect jumps. im very jealous zach, i woudl try those jumps just to say i did, wouldnt matter if i got hurt or not. much props


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

zachdank said:


> I puke the soil. It's sick. I'm headed to the jump farm right now.


EDIT: the pictures failed me....


----------



## Z1bomber (Dec 1, 2004)

i want to have sex with those jumps.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

TNC said:


> Zach, Joe looks a little like Johnny Knoxville of "Jackass" fame...not a slam, just an honest observation.


I was thinking more like stevo...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ZZZZZZOMFG

No comments :eekster:^100


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

man those look sick


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Z1bomber said:


> i want to have sex with those jumps.


word. If those jumps were midgets, I would definitely bone them.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

crazy jumps, i just hope his orchard survived the cold. it was brutal on the valley. i still keep chico in the back of my mind everytime i think about were to go to school


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

Sickness,[email protected]*&$)_!$(!$#*=)*)*#^%$!**)#+_


----------



## Alloy (Feb 11, 2004)

When is the big line going in you pvssy!


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

Alloy said:


> When is the big line going in you pvssy!


tee hee hee. It looks like really nice stuff- but you're right. That miniature pit bull is nearly as large as the jumps:eekster:


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Roaming Oregon said:


> tee hee hee. It looks like really nice stuff- but you're right. That miniature pit bull is nearly as large as the jumps:eekster:


Gigle hehehee gigle. Booger fart poopy. There is this thing called pits. I thought you might know about them by now.  The landings are all over 6 feet tall. The gaps are right around 14 to 15 feet. The hip will be hitable from 12 to 18 feet. You have to stay within a certain range when you are on 100% flat ground. Man, and i thought you 2 fools had some DJ knollege.:nonod:


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

zachdank said:


> ...Gigle hehehee gigle. Booger fart poopy......


judging by the rest of the post, this part should have been replaced with "whaaa whaaa whaaa" or something of the like......


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

Mother of God..

I need a house with a bigger backyard.


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Gigle hehehee gigle. Booger fart poopy. There is this thing called pits. I thought you might know about them by now.  The landings are all over 6 feet tall. The gaps are right around 14 to 15 feet. The hip will be hitable from 12 to 18 feet. You have to stay within a certain range when you are on 100% flat ground. Man, and i thought you 2 fools had some DJ knollege.:nonod:


Nah- those look killer. I just though it would be funny to heckle you for a minute. You're living one of my dreams


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

I just finished building this super flowy jump trail thing at my house and my parents said it all has to go. it took me a week to build it all alone, and it will be gone by super bowl sunday. pics to come...


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

those jumps are godly :thumbsup: good job


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

I want to see the giant hole in the ground your getting all the dirt from...


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Really nice, i guess you guys are going to have a blast enjoy it. So how long take to finish
it everything? 

regards


----------



## ThunderBringer#1 (Nov 2, 2005)

*it's gonna be a throw down*

We are putting up the drop in today, it's on like Donkey Kong!:thumbsup:


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Serious props.


Those look incredible.


----------



## scot-tea (Jan 24, 2007)

don't forget to hit the books. this is a leson in soil construction


----------



## jazzy jibber (May 6, 2004)

squirrel catcher on-offs are so hot this winter


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

jazzy jibber said:


> squirrel catcher on-offs are so hot this winter


I gotta give you credit on that T.


----------



## dhmtb7 (May 27, 2005)

hey zach its JC, you should call me next time you are out there, i would like to get in on that. 680-4205 or [email protected]


----------



## fert (Jan 1, 2007)

you have the *SICKEST* dirt jumps ever!!


----------



## jazzy jibber (May 6, 2004)

zachdank said:


> I gotta give you credit on that T.


i just rebuilt everythig at the trails, the hips landing way bigger, squared and cleaned up everyhting, now i can ride cause i broke my heel. sucks, come shred em so i have something to do, im really bored


----------



## JrockFeltaz (Jun 7, 2006)

dude brah

those hecka sick!


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

Jaheeheez  

:thumbsup:


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

jazzy jibber said:


> i just rebuilt everythig at the trails, the hips landing way bigger, squared and cleaned up everyhting, now i can ride cause i broke my heel. sucks, come shred em so i have something to do, im really bored


is this trail anywhere near chico...


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

snowforner15 said:


> is this trail anywhere near chico...


No....


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

right. give me a call this weekend


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

yo man those are some sick jumps. looks like you guys r set. hella nice we need some of those in the eastbay since they plowed our last 4 spots.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm headed to farm some jumps. I'll throw an update of our progress tonight.


----------



## hunt27 (Sep 20, 2005)

zachdank said:


> I'm headed to farm some jumps. I'll throw an update of our progress tonight.


okay good


----------



## alloutprodux (Dec 12, 2004)

those things are sick as hell,
lemme know when's good n i'll shoot on up,
maybe try n bring a.t. up too....


----------



## JrockFeltaz (Jun 7, 2006)

Those be the GNAREST ever built bro:thumbsup:


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

Thank you for posting these pics. Amazing job, keep us updated.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

alloutprodux said:


> those things are sick as hell,
> lemme know when's good n i'll shoot on up,
> maybe try n bring a.t. up too....


Andrew called me up last week to come ride, but i told him to hold out untill the farm is done. I'll let you guys know when it's shred:30.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Yummy.

Gimme.


----------



## alloutprodux (Dec 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Andrew called me up last week to come ride, but i told him to hold out untill the farm is done. I'll let you guys know when it's shred:30.


awww yeeeah, right on.
hyped to come checkitout....


----------



## DelTaco (Jan 20, 2005)

How much would I have to pay you to build something similar for myself?


----------



## migzoner (Jul 19, 2006)

Ha! its the infamous WOOKIEE!!!
Not A wookiee...THE wookiee


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

looks like abosolute sikcnees, nothing but the best from ZD


----------



## Oso Negro (Nov 27, 2006)

Now if you can only get *Sierra Nevada* to sponsor this project, you can really keep it NorCal.


----------

